
Coffee – The Perfect Brew - inc_dude
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/coffee-perfect-brew-nicholas-jordon
======
arcanus
Great intro! I went on coffee tastings and tours in Seattle last time I
visited and the head to head comparison between brews was a great way to train
my pallet on the different flavor profiles. Treating it much like wine tasting
has been a very enjoyable experience, so far. My wife is a sommelier, so that
approach has come naturally.

Anyone have recommended books on coffee tasting? I read the history book,
'uncommon grounds' but it didn't really scratch my itch...

